# 1911 Hammer Bites



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Usually, I make sure I hold my pistol low enough to avoid hammer bites, but last weekend I was practicing drawing it (I'm a big dude and am debating carrying it)... when I'm in a hurry, I have a big problem with grabbing it too high. I have 4 little nicks on my hand to show for it. The last couple of time I was even thinking "OK, don't grab it too high!".

Does anybody know of an extended grip safety that is a drop-in fit, and will save me from myself?


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Try ED WILSON gun parts you can get them from Brownell's.
Wilson makes a lot of 1911 parts. Double check an extended safety may require a little fitting.
Good Luck,
Duckjunky


----------

